# Bearing covers



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Put some covers back on. It keeps grease in and water and sand out of the bearings.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've never had mine fall off. I used alittle grease on them to keep them stuck in place. You can go without them, but I like my grease fittings clean.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I figured I should keep them on. I saw some that came with metal and the plastic cap. Not sure what the metal cap is for. If you can guess I am not an experience boat/trailer guy and Im learning about this as I go. My boat is good to go. Just trying to figure the trailer out. Thanks.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Google "bearing buddy"   I have them on my trailer. Allows me to easily grease the bearings. Some people love them...a few hate them.  rich


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

love your bearings and they will love you back.

your friend is only been lucky so far.

I would suggest an rainy afternoon googling boat trailer bearings, they need good maintenance.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Post a picture with the cap off. Most trailers come with a posi lube system. It is way better than bearing buddies. Lets see what you have.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok so I checked them out. They are bearing buddies I believe. Picture posted below. Now I just need to borrow a grease gun and make sure they are full of lube. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep bearing budding. You can buy the caps cheap. Just measure the diameter for the right size. The most common is the 19B cap. If you remove the bearing buddy check to see if you have a zerk fitting on the axle. If you do get rid of those and use it. Otherwise your on the money.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Got a grease gun this weekend and filled up the bearing buddies. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

My fleet and one of the captains...


----------

